

Quark/up - dtsbourg
http://quark-up.tumblr.com/

======
yawgmoth
Similar:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/MusicForConcentration/](http://www.reddit.com/r/MusicForConcentration/)

[http://relaux.com](http://relaux.com)

------
ibisum
Also good: [http://musicforprogramming.net](http://musicforprogramming.net)

